# Adding a receptacle to existing circuit



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

have both screw connectting and push connecting is no problem at all...I done that all the time in my wiring....


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Remove or cut off the pushed in wires and connect them to the new wires along with a 6" piece of wire to go back to the existing receptacles screws. I don't trust the push in type of connection, espescially if you have all the other receptacles connected from receptacle to receptacle. The way they are wired, if one receptacle fails the rest down the line will not work either.
I always pigtail receptacles for this exact purpose. If one dosent work it is the bad one.


----------



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

I always pigtail off when connecting to a receptacle because of the potential problem as stated by J. V. except at the end of the run. It is my understanding that it is code in Southern California where I live


----------

